

Ask HN: With rise of Tesla motors, is traditional automobile engineering dying? - hotshot


======
Ralf
Elon Musk is what I call a "systems realitator". In order to bring his major
dream, going to Mars, into reality the next big field (besides propulsion &
rocket technologies which he is doing with SpaceX) is energy, and how to
generate this in space.

Abundant energy in space is solar light, so SolarCity is the next puzzle
block.

However this still not grabs people's attention really. What shakes emotions
right now (and that hasn't gone lower in the last years) is cars in
particular.

TESLA with all its connectivity, and "gadgets" around electric energy use on
the road is the practical use (business) case on earth, that is pulling
interest, competition, and as a consequence of that ever improving parameters
of solar, and energy storage technologies.

TESLA is sort of a magnet for future technologies to emerge, and pulling
present technologies to their very best.

TESLA is a catalyst!!

------
cjbenedikt
Tesla is not "just" a car company but a technology one...the car is the way
Elon transports it...by covering the US with high speed charging stations he
almost "owns" the sector...and by now building the worlds largest battery
factory he rounds it off...Elon has realized that he can only change people's
attitudes if they are being offered something better than what they have/are
used to....as people don't change...hence also Solar City...and eventually
SpaceX and possibly the Hyperloop...my humble view

